# On-Board Charger Recommendations Wanted



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

NOCO Genius Gen3


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Dont see this discussed to often. Im curious what you guys are doing as well.
Minn Kotas new DC alternator charger seems like a nice addition to a charging system.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

After doing a bunch of searching and reading (and a bit of measuring) I decided to stick with a 2 bank and go with the Powermania M220 V2. Pluses were the cooling fan and the ability to set the charge profile for my specific battery type (AGM+). It also fits the same mounting space as my old charger.


(and if anybody is looking for one, I bought online from Bay Marine Supply in San Diego. They were about $40 cheaper than Amazon and shipping was only $8.95. Ordered Thursday morning and UPS just delivered it here in SWFL only 30 hours later)


----------

